# Retrieving cat who has returned to previous home



## AdrianPaul (Apr 9, 2020)

How do I retrieve my cat who has returned to our previous home? It's about two miles away. They went back there after seven weeks after moving to our new home...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Go and get it?


----------



## AdrianPaul (Apr 9, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Go and get it?


How? They are a nervous cat and run away from people, even myself, in this scenario, and they don't like being picked up or carried.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Would the new people in the old house leave a door open so he goes in and can then be cornered and caught?

Or a rescue might lend a cage to put food in to trap it?


----------



## AdrianPaul (Apr 9, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Would the new people in the old house leave a door open so he goes in and can then be cornered and caught?
> 
> Or a rescue might lend a cage to put food in to trap it?


Yes, but he is a Houdini when it comes to cat flaps and, whilst he enters the old conservatory, he immediately goes out again as soon as he has eaten or sees anyone;

I also tried a cage, with both food and water in it, but I would've had to be there to close and lock the door to it and he is a very nervous cat. I can't even get him to come up to me.

At the moment, I am just relieved he isn't totally lost, dead or injured.

I have just asked old neighbours not to feed him, as I am pretty sure that is what is stopping him returning home (it's only two miles away.)


----------

